# Blc Fort Watson 'Mendenhall'



## bigleaf (Jul 27, 2011)

Blc Fort Watson 'Mendenhall' - I just took a picture of this year's flowers. Compared to last year's picture, I can see improvement in flower quality (petals are rounder). 

2009-10-01






2010-08-13





2011-07-27


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 27, 2011)

Scrumptious colors! I love it. :smitten:


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2011)

That's a show stopper Peter!!!:drool:

I have a Blc Fort Sumter in sheath. 

We can have Catt battles when that one blooms


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2011)

There seems that the first bloom was a bit different from the next too, as there was a paph influence on it... oke: 

Very nice colours...! Did also the colour become more vivid or is it just the light conditions when the photos were taken?


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you al.



biothanasis said:


> Very nice colours...! Did also the colour become more vivid or is it just the light conditions when the photos were taken?



I always take pictures inside of my greenhouse. I am sure the light conditions are not the same when these pictures are taken. 
Suffice to say that the current flower is more vivid in person. It's one of these surprise that you see across the greenhouse - and there it is.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2011)

bigleaf said:


> Suffice to say that the current flower is more vivid in person. It's one of these surprise that you see across the greenhouse - and there it is.



That is gooood!!!


----------



## Hera (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful. The color is wonderful.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunning blooms! Nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2011)

Color is fabulous!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 30, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Scrumptious colors! I love it. :smitten:



I do agree!!!! (nevertheless had to look up the dictionary for 'scrumptious'  ) !!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 30, 2011)

:rollhappy::clap:


----------

